# Anyone Have an Opinion on RID-X for the Septic System?



## BARTSFAM

Hello;

I have heard both pros and cons for RID X for the septic system.  Some say that it will do more harm then good, others say that it is worth the money.

Is there anyone out there with past experience or knowledge if this stuff is any good?


----------



## jimbom

According to my knowledge and experience, you don't need additives.  This is the last refuge of the snake oil salesmen.  MassDEP will only say they check to see if they harm the system.  Politically, they can't say much more.

http://www.mass.gov/dep/water/wastewater/maintfaq.htm#additives


----------



## GAMMA RAY

I have been in my house for 8 years...use the Rid-X about once every 2 months or so....I usually get the septic cleaned out every two years....never had a problem...
when I moved in....I had asked the older lady next door about Rid-X and if she ever used it...I was curious since I never had experience with a septic system....
she said....No...I have never used it and I never got the septic cleaned out in 25 years..... :-/ 
Well when she moved out and the house was on the market...guess what...there was a major major problem....with the septic system...no chit...
a new one had to be installed...like that was a surprise....
so I still use the Rid-X...septic guy told me to keep doing what I am doing...(He is a high school friend of my husband's so we trust him totally)....


----------



## yooperdave

rid-x.  hasn't hurt anything where i've used it.  at the cottage, twice each season.  but, remember this, there is no laundry feeding into the tank, either.  even the kitchen sink has it's own drain.
yes, i do still use it.

now, its your turn...what have some of the "cons" been that you've heard about using rid-x?


----------



## woodsman23

Rid X is snake oil period it does nothing. There is enough bacteria in the tank after one or 2 #2's to do whatever job is needed. The number one thing not to do is dump any grease or oils down the drain. I had mine installed 15 years ago and it works very well and has n ot been pumped to date.


----------



## begreen

I think it's a waste of money unless your tank got nuked by a serious long-term exposure to antibiotics or chemo-therapy drugs. Our tank gets pumped every 5 years and each time has gotten a good health report. Everything goes into it, laundry and all. Woodman, I think you are overdue for a pumpout. Solids accumulate at the bottom of the tank, you don't want them reaching the overflow.


----------



## BARTSFAM

I originally posted this because two people in the field told me two opposite positions. 
One pump man told me he swears by the stuff and to use it.  Another pump man told me absolutely not to use it.  He believed that it changed the composition of the wastes and solids and it would form solid chunks at the top of the tank near the cover. He also thought that these changing forms would clog up the leechfield flow.  That was his opinion.

But most importantly, my old Italian father in law told me not to use it, and he knows everything.... :roll:


----------



## Highbeam

I hope not to offend, but please realize that the guys pumping poop into a truck aren't doing that because they are on vacation from their regular jobs as rocket scientists. Instead, seek guidance from the local health department having authority over septic systems in your area. You will find that no actual agency recommends or requires these products. You will also find none of them warning of damage from the products. 

So I am a civil engineer. Poop is my bread and butter. The first dump you take into a septic tank has all the bugs needed to handle decomposition from that point forward unless you kill the tank by dumping a huge dose of bleach or other odd thing down the pipe. The reason not to use rid-x type prodcuts is that they makes you look silly, wasting your money on such snake oil. There is no reason to use it except for fear.

You do need to pump your tank at regular intervals. About 5 years is typical. The liquid leaving your tank is pretty clear, the liquid entering your tank has poo. Eventually, the solids will accumulate and ruin your drainfield or cause a backup if you don't pump your tank.


----------



## BARTSFAM

The poop guys who told me not to use it, have been in the poop pumping business for 40 years. They were the ones that told me about clogging, and unnatural build up caused by the RID-X.  They also told me to avoid putting dental floss, condoms, swizzle sticks, and tampons down the toilet!!  They said those cause the real problems!

Thanks for the advice, I will probably not waste the money on the RID-X.

My system is only 8 years old, so everything should be OK at this time, as long as I pump regularly.


----------



## wahoowad

I have a septic tank and do not use it.


----------



## semipro

What BeGreen said...


----------



## smokinj

In the spring with lots of rain I notice the drains will get slow with out it. (We make are own mix)


----------



## semipro

Highbeam said:
			
		

> . ...Poop is my bread and butter...



This kills me....quote of the day i think.

Highbeam, I've always suspected you were an engineer. There's just no hiding it (so says my wife)


----------



## smokinj

Highbeam said:
			
		

> I hope not to offend, but please realize that the guys pumping poop into a truck aren't doing that because they are on vacation from their regular jobs as rocket scientists. Instead, seek guidance from the local health department having authority over septic systems in your area. You will find that no actual agency recommends or requires these products. You will also find none of them warning of damage from the products.
> 
> So I am a civil engineer. Poop is my bread and butter. The first dump you take into a septic tank has all the bugs needed to handle decomposition from that point forward unless you kill the tank by dumping a huge dose of bleach or other odd thing down the pipe. The reason not to use rid-x type prodcuts is that they makes you look silly, wasting your money on such snake oil. There is no reason to use it except for fear.
> 
> You do need to pump your tank at regular intervals. About 5 years is typical. The liquid leaving your tank is pretty clear, the liquid entering your tank has poo. Eventually, the solids will accumulate and ruin your drainfield or cause a backup if you don't pump your tank.



I know this one been done to death. I have never had to pump nor has the neighbor he has been there 50 years. My tank is reinforce concrete tank. I have had it opened 3 time in the last 6 years after reading all of the thing everyone says. I not going to pump unless it move higher than the level I started at. Darn sure cant explain it. ( There is no leaks that show in any way) The figers are closest to the camera shot.


----------



## billb3

Save your money and spend it to get your tank inspected / pumped on a regular basis.


----------



## smokinj

billb3 said:
			
		

> Save your money and spend it to get your tank inspected / pumped on a regular basis.



I have 3 times now......These post always scare me I can not afford a new system Thats for sure. Not no if it helping any or not but we make are own with yeast for penny's....Lots of home make bread being made at my house so yeast is very plentiful. Just had the septic guys out last time this thread was up. If I had to put in a new one right now it would BK me in this economy! 

I probably be digging a up again soon.....I am kinda of a perfectionist when it comes to maintenance of any kind.....Take a look at the grass! (just glad the soil there will be easy digging)


----------



## semipro

You can always use one of these http://www.septicmaintenanceonline.com/product/DSP10 or a "Sludge Judge" to check the solids level in your own tank.


----------



## smokinj

Semipro said:
			
		

> You can always use one of these http://www.septicmaintenanceonline.com/product/DSP10 or a "Sludge Judge" to check the solids level in your own tank.



I use a 12 foot milling scrap....Cant afford anything that nice.


----------



## GAMMA RAY

Ah crap...I guess I am not gonna waste any more money on Rid-x.....especially since we get it pumped regularly and I never dispose of grease down the sink....I guess you learn something new here every day at Hearth.com


----------



## smokinj

GAMMA RAY said:
			
		

> Ah crap...I guess I am not gonna waste any more money on Rid-x.....especially since we get it pumped regularly and I never dispose of grease down the sink....I guess you learn something new here every day at Hearth.com




I would not so quick to dis-regauard this. The claims and benfits of these treatments are real. Its going to vary from tank to tank. Now if I was pumping it out anyways now its a waste of money at that point.


----------



## Highbeam

Semipro said:
			
		

> You can always use one of these http://www.septicmaintenanceonline.com/product/DSP10 or a "Sludge Judge" to check the solids level in your own tank.



Ouch! 550$ shipped. We have one at the plant and it is a pretty simple thing. Huge profit margin on that bugger. 

The claims that the additive companies make are not real. Compare these products to the magnets on your fuel line that are supposed to save fuel.


----------



## fossil

^  Listen to Highbeam.  He knows his sh!t.  Rick


----------



## smokinj

Highbeam said:
			
		

> Semipro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can always use one of these http://www.septicmaintenanceonline.com/product/DSP10 or a "Sludge Judge" to check the solids level in your own tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch! 550$ shipped. We have one at the plant and it is a pretty simple thing. Huge profit margin on that bugger.
> 
> The claims that the additive companies make are not real. Compare these products to the magnets on your fuel line that are supposed to save fuel.
Click to expand...


If there is no benefit's at all and you can prove that should they be in Jail or at least out of business?


----------



## fossil

Read this:

http://www.epa.gov/nrmrl/pubs/625r00008/html/fs1.htm


----------



## jimbom

Highbeam hit it out of the park.


----------



## smokinj

fossil said:
			
		

> Read this:
> 
> http://www.epa.gov/nrmrl/pubs/625r00008/htm/fs1.htm



Yea I just read that....It is amazing how they can market this stuff! Glad I was making my own for a few Penny's..I will keep checking mine at least once a year. The other thing is I am not getting higher level each time I check it. It is same depth and seems to be around the same consistency each time. Using the same stick with a a mark on it. This crap scars the heck out of me......It was inspected when I bought the house after a post on here called a company to check it. He gave me the tip on marking a stick. Worst of all I am in a flood plan and fingers can be under water for a few weeks at a time. I think finally I have that well under control now, but no one else out here does. If THIS SEPTIC WENT DOWN I WILL BE FORCE TO GRAB CLOTHS AND WALK AWAY!


----------



## semipro

Along the same lines as this discussion.. .someone here recommended putting a lint filter on your washing machine outlet to keep the stuff out of your septic tank, and more importantly, drain field.  Apparently the synthetic fibers don't degrade and can exit your tank and clog your drain lines.  There are also filters available to put in the pipe between the tank and your drain field.  You have to clean them out every once in a while.


----------



## semipro

Highbeam said:
			
		

> Semipro said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You can always use one of these http://www.septicmaintenanceonline.com/product/DSP10 or a "Sludge Judge" to check the solids level in your own tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ouch! 550$ shipped. We have one at the plant and it is a pretty simple thing. Huge profit margin on that bugger....
Click to expand...


Yeah, I don't have one.


----------



## heat seeker

Semipro said:
			
		

> Along the same lines as this discussion.. .someone here recommended putting a lint filter on your washing machine outlet to keep the stuff out of your septic tank, and more importantly, drain field.  Apparently the synthetic fibers don't degrade and can exit your tank and clog your drain lines.



Yes, I have read that elsewhere, too. Makes sense to me, and is easy and cheap to do.


----------



## JustWood

If you want to introduce different bacteria into your system , flush your fruit and vegetable peels down the toilet.
If your a fisherman, flush some fish cleanings.
A handfull of grass from the mower.
All contain bacteria different from whats in the tank and all organic.


----------



## Highbeam

The lint filters intrigue me. I have a much coarser effluent filter and when I remove it for cleaning I can see the lint matted up on it. Surely some of the lint is getting down the line to the laterals and doing some damage. If I had an easy way to plumb in a lint filter I would but my washing machine is built into the cabinetry. 

Smokinj, I can't see how an occasional dose of yeast would hurt. A common rule is that you shouldn't dump anything into the septic that you haven't eaten.


----------



## smokinj

Highbeam said:
			
		

> The lint filters intrigue me. I have a much coarser effluent filter and when I remove it for cleaning I can see the lint matted up on it. Surely some of the lint is getting down the line to the laterals and doing some damage. If I had an easy way to plumb in a lint filter I would but my washing machine is built into the cabinetry.
> 
> Smokinj, I can't see how an occasional dose of yeast would hurt. A common rule is that you shouldn't dump anything into the septic that you haven't eaten.



Yea but was hopping that it was doing something! lol When checking the tank it sure looks like it was doing the job. Its a 1500 gallon tank with 3 people dont know if that has anything to do with it?


----------



## Delta-T

with everything going "pro-biotic" on yah, you would probably be ok to throw a couple things of Activia down the drain...keeps things "regular".


----------



## yooperdave

i just had to dig up this thread and re-open it!  after having a few friends/family over at the cottage (see page one of this thread), and saying good-bye to the last one to continue our fourth weekend, the toilet overflowed!  what luck!  last flush of the weekend!  so, today was spent digging and had the tank pumped out...first time since the 60's!!  yup, the 1960's!!  talked to the people who had it put in-"no, we've never had it pumped!"  i believe it-there was a tree root about 5-6" diameter growing across the top of the tank!  all better now, though.

a straight flush beats a full house.


----------



## heat seeker

Sounds like it needed pumping anyway, but I am wondering if the system would have corrected itself given a few days for the leach fields to do their thing.


----------



## semipro

Even a perfectly functioning septic system will need pumping eventually.  Even with 100% decomposition of the waste occurring the mineral content of waste will accumulate and fill the tank; like the ash left behind after a fire.  

If you let the solids in the tank get so high that the turbulence of entering waste sends the solids out to the drainfield, then you risk damage to the drainfield, and an expensive fix; much more expensive than having your tank pumped.


----------



## begreen

yooperdave said:
			
		

> a straight flush beats a full house.



LOL :lol: Good one.


----------



## Adios Pantalones

Semipro said:
			
		

> Even a perfectly functioning septic system will need pumping eventually.  Even with 100% decomposition of the waste occurring the mineral content of waste will accumulate and fill the tank; like the ash left behind after a fire.
> 
> If you let the solids in the tank get so high that the turbulence of entering waste sends the solids out to the drainfield, then you risk damage to the drainfield, ann an expensive fix; much more expensive than having your tank pumped.



Along those lines, I've been told to avoid solid dishwashing detergent that will leave more mineral deposit that can cause septic problems.  With our super hard water (high in minerals anyway), the liquid leaves less residue on dishes anyhoo.


----------



## Highbeam

I just had my tank pumped after 5 years. It was required to get a building permit for a garage that has no connection! Anyway, I had 5" of sludge on the bottom. The inlet to the outlet is 24" off the bottom so in my case I feel good about 20 years between pumpings. Probably only 10 years. 

Cost was 350$.


----------



## jon albert

has it been launched or we are just assuming?  
Tragus
Infantigo


----------



## Adios Pantalones

Everything is covered with bacteria just waiting to consume it. Take a dump and you have added enough to get the ball rolling. Certain drugs, chemo, etc, may screw with a septic- but guess what- your bacteria will come back.

While we're at it- the bacteria in "compost activator" is entirely unnecessary. Ever mow the grass and a pile of it is hot an hour later? Compost activator may have a high N source, but so does a good mix of"greens and browns"


----------



## kennyp2339

The old timers here on my side of the US say when you pump your tank take a dead ground hog and put it in there to jump start the system (lololol) there is probably truth to it but still..


----------



## Highbeam

There are lots of things that "won't hurt" to put into your 1000 gallon septic tank. You can do a little dance over the tank every year to have the same helpful effect as most.

No farting in the toilet. That disturbs the bugs in the septic tank! You've got to stand up first!


----------



## firefighterjake

I flush poo into my septic system to "get it going" after the cucka sucka stops by . . . seems to have the same effect.


----------



## begreen

Highbeam said:


> The lint filters intrigue me. I have a much coarser effluent filter and when I remove it for cleaning I can see the lint matted up on it. Surely some of the lint is getting down the line to the laterals and doing some damage. If I had an easy way to plumb in a lint filter I would but my washing machine is built into the cabinetry.
> 
> Smokinj, I can't see how an occasional dose of yeast would hurt. A common rule is that you shouldn't dump anything into the septic that you haven't eaten.


The effective bacteria in a healthy septic system are anaerobic. I'm not following how dosing the tank with aerobic bacteria would help.


----------



## begreen

Adios Pantalones said:


> Everything is covered with bacteria just waiting to consume it. Take a dump and you have added enough to get the ball rolling. Certain drugs, chemo, etc, may screw with a septic- but guess what- your bacteria will come back.
> 
> While we're at it- the bacteria in "compost activator" is entirely unnecessary. Ever mow the grass and a pile of it is hot an hour later? Compost activator may have a high N source, but so does a good mix of"greens and browns"


The foulest tanks to pump are those where heavy drugs have been used. Heavy antibiotic usage is bad but chemo drugs are reported to be the worst.


----------



## TonyVideo

If you use bleach in your laundry then you may be killing the good bacteria. That is the only reason I have ever heard to use additives. 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

